# blood in stools



## jon harvey (Aug 29, 2007)

My 9 month old (rescused)female beardie just pooped and there was some blood present?

She is otherwise healthy and resides with an older female. Both were wormed recently (levamisole injections) after pinworms were present in both. Poop tests showed no other concerns.

What could be causing this???

She is shedding at present. She stole a size 4 locust last night from the feeder tank could this larger than normal food item have caused a problem? She is obviously not impacted and eveything appears to be ok other than the blood.

Any ideas appreciated.

Jon


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

hmm keep cheaking on her...if she ate a locust to big then id keep cheaking her for paralysis and maybe swelling? just keep cheaking her stool...


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Tough one to call really.

How much blood was there (rough percent of whole stool)?

In which part of the stool was the blood found (In the white urate or darker fecal matter?)

Also was the blood fresh and bright red or dark?

If there was only a very small amount of fresh blood it could just be she has strained a little on passing the stool and it's caused the inside of her rectum/cloaca to bleed a little. Try bathing her in warm water to help things along if you think this may be the case.

If there is a larger amount of blood (10% +) or if it is dark, smelly or seems to be present in the urate portion of the stool, I would have her seen by a vet asap as this could be any number of things from enteritis to liver, kidney or pancreatic failure. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## jon harvey (Aug 29, 2007)

*blood in stool*

She has actually now pooed twice within an hour, the second poo contained what appeared to be a large portion of locust and undigested greens. quite unusual for her to poo twice in a day, let alone an hour! 

The first stool contained a couple of streaks and a small blob of fresh looking blood in the faecal part, although it was quite runny. The second stool was also quite runny and the blood was present in steaks in the liquid surrounding the stool, a little darker but it had been on the paper a little longer before I spotted it. probably no more than 5% blood in the stool each time. She does seem a little quiet and is not interested in food at present. 

Jon


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

you should take her to the vet thats not right going toilet so often the blood and going off food could be because shes shedding mine does that sometimes just to be safe go vets


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree with above - take her to vet, better safe than sorry. Hope she's ok.


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

hmmmm what are the temps to your enclosure


----------



## jon harvey (Aug 29, 2007)

*bloody stools*

Hi,

Pooed again and still blood, temps are ok 100-105 under spot with an ambient gradient of 75-85. 

Can't see vet until Monday will keep a watching brief over the weekend. might try some critical care formula over the weekend to keep her strength up but she is looking a bit down in the dumps, still not eating. I will raise the viv temps a little and bathe her daily to keep her hydrated. 

Any other ideas??? 

Unfortunately I don't know the history of this little girl as I rescued her from a previous keeper who did not know how to keep BDs. Recent faecal exams showed pin worms for which she has had 2 lots of levamisole that course finished 2 weeks ago but other than that she has seemed fit and healthy, normally eats like a pig. Until now that is!

Jon


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Id get her checked to see if the pinworms have gone and havent caused too much damage. Internal parasites are still a danger after they have gone.

No chances of re-infection?


----------



## jon harvey (Aug 29, 2007)

Been a lot brighter today and even eaten a few cricks!

Still syringing critical care formula which appears to have chirped the little girl up!!

No poo today yet

Jon


----------

